# Raptors @ Sonics, Jan. 20th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center>
















*Toronto Raptors* (13-26) @ *Seattle Supersonics* (15-23)
January 20th, 2006, 10:30 PM EST
The Score








<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/mpeterson0.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">







<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BOSH, CHRIS" TITLE="BOSH, CHRIS" SRC="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/cbosh0.jpg"> <img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/raraujo0.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com"> 
*Mike James, Morris Peterson, Joey Graham, Chris Bosh, Rafael Araujo*





























<img HEIGHT=150 WIDTH=100 SRC="http://www.basketsession.com/images/hype_Petro.jpg">
*Luke Ridnour, Ray Allen, Rashard Lewis, Vladimir Radmanovic, Johan Petro*</center>


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

ai, why can't they suspend Ray Allen longer....


----------



## EvilRedSquirrel (Jul 5, 2003)

I want to see some DEFENCE in this game. In the past two games our post defence has been terrible and the opponent has been able to penetrate with ease. Luckily the Sonics arn't an interior first team so this game will be all about perimeter D. I expect Mo to be guarding Ray Allen for the game and hopefully he can keep him under raps. I expect a big game from Rashard but the Raptors will finally pull their game together and pull out the W. I would also like to note that Hoffa will post a huge 6 points in this game.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

This game is going to be tough, really tough. The fans are going to be hyped about Ray Allen's return, and I think he may really hurt us down the stretch. I'm hoping for a big game from Charlie V.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Oh jeez.... we couldn't capitalize on winning arguably the easiest game of our road swing, and we now give Seattle the chance to extend our losing skid to three games. Just can't let that happen, we have to win this one to keep any kind of confidence amongst this team alive.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Reggie Evans is SO going to destroy us.

I predict a 20/20 night for him with 12 offensive rebounds.


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

trick said:


> Reggie Evans is SO going to destroy us.
> 
> I predict a 20/20 night for him with 12 offensive rebounds.


I don't think so. 
However, the Raps have other problem: players who should be non-factors, such as Petro, are playing very well against us. 
A lot of time we keep the other team's stars on an average performance, but the 8th on their roster plays a career night. 
Happens too often.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

This is gonna be tough one, our backcourt will have their hands full, but Bosh and Bonner and Charlie should have big games


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Seattle shoots a lot of threes, which means a lot of long rebounds. Hopefully they are ready for those.


----------



## crunchtime (Apr 12, 2005)

trick said:


> Reggie Evans is SO going to destroy us.
> 
> I predict a 20/20 night for him with 12 offensive rebounds.


Take this from a Sonic fan. Reggie is not going to get a 20/20. I think he only got one in his career and that was a while back. Plus with the defence from Chris bosh and other forwards and centers guarding him, it would make it tougher for him to score points and get rebounds. I predict a 8/10.


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

com'on guys! we aren't going to get killed at the board! WE HAVE PAPE SOW FOR CRYING OUT LOUD!


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Seeing as how the Spurs / Heat game is on first, and this one has the potential to be a snoozefest, I predict I give in to my eyes around the start of the fourth.

Hopefully it's a good game though. Somebody put out the Charlie signal, we need him to show up (in a big way) tonight.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Who else around here just loves 10:30 games on Friday night? I'll most likely be able to catch a good portion of the 2nd half.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Feeling Allen going to have a huge game


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Im probably gonna watch the 1st Half. Probably going to be too tired to watch the 2nd Half.

Looking forward to a great late night game. The Sonics probably will be shooting a lot of threes so the Raps gotta improve their perimeter D.

*Lets  Go Raptors.*


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

I predict Vladimir Radmanovic will have a good game today.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Hey, those 10:30 games are 7:30 games here on the West Coast. Key Arena should be rockin' tonight and I'll be there with my wife J-Mac crankin' up the volume. I need a good win from the Sonics tonight; so do the Sonics.


G-Force


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

G-Force said:


> Hey, those 10:30 games are 7:30 games here on the West Coast. Key Arena should be rockin' tonight and I'll be there with my wife J-Mac crankin' up the volume. I need a good win from the Sonics tonight; so do the Sonics.
> 
> 
> G-Force


Good luck and have a lot of fun.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

The Heat/Spurs game is slowwwwwww. Little chance our game will be shown on time.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

^ Lol.

I think it might even go into overtime...

~6:00 left in the 4th Quarter.

(Heat/Spurs game)


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

^ meh, 
It's a good thing the heat/spurs game is exciting. 
I don't mind missing a few mins of the Raps game.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

'bout time.... 17-11 Sonics ...


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Sick Alley-oop by Charlie V and 
Pape Sow checkin in after timeout


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Anyone still awake?

The Heat-Spurs game was good in the fourth quarter but I hate missing a minute of Raptors basketball, let alone more than half a quarter.

Charlie playing well so far.

Mike James is still way out of rhythm. He needs to find Chris again and again if we're going to win tonight.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

^ yep yep yep..
Chris needs more shot opportunities, they need to give him the rock.

Also we need defense, this is one high scoring game.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

HA! thought Sam would bench hoffa

and Ridnour will cave if you challenge him. He's a p#ssy. Baron D confirmed it

Luke Ridnour=humongous wimp (sorry if any seattle fans happen to read this. But it's true. He backs down. He really does)


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

charlie V has highly questionable shooting touch


----------



## drlove_playa (Feb 11, 2005)

Bosh is one of the worst rebounding power forwards in the league. The Sonics front line man-handled him in the first half and the Sonics don't have anyone impressive at the 4 or 5. However, in the 2nd half now, Bosh is playing a little better on defense.

On another note.. Send Sow back down. He is still the same Sow from last year. This guy just doesn't have the skill or instincts to be a good player in this league.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Wow, looks like Jalen Rose is playing like Jalen Rose of old again. He can very well be the difference of making the Raptors a playoff team.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

should have told Mop to threaten Ridnour (he'd cave) (Mo could go "fake an injury or I'll give you a real one" and luke would go "ok, since I'm a huge ***** and BaronD already talked to me about that and he made a good point")(then kick his *** anyways)


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

Bosh=Iverson (in the future. He'll be clutch as hell for a bigman)(get to the line and sink it. Easy)


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Raptors free throw shooting - 30 for 33. Impressive!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Bosh in no way = Iverson.

What an exciting game and a monster game by Bosh. 17-17 FTs? That's just crazy for a near 7 footer. He really deserves to be an all-star this season.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

yeah, i'm not sure i get the iverson comparison...but 17-17 is sweeeet. 

this is a big game. might give them some momentum.

nice to see we can rely on jrose again.

13 boards from bosh...not so bad. but you're right, the raps win when he rebounds.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Bosh in no way = Iverson.
> 
> What an exciting game and a monster game by Bosh. 17-17 FTs? That's just crazy for a near 7 footer. He really deserves to be an all-star this season.


Bosh=Vince then


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

29 points on 14 field goal attempts, wow.

I hope Jalen gets credit for this win too. He played well. He was especially good on the defensive end tonight, for a change, plus he had more dimes than James and Calderon combined.

Pape Sow looked like he drank ten Red Bull's before the game. His mind was racing and his body couldn't keep up. I like the enthusiasm, though.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

FINALLY! the raptors played well for all four quarters. =) this was a fantastic game for both teams and i'm so excited that the raps got the win. bosh was absolutely amazing from the stripe, and the raps defence in the fourth, especially mo pete's, was pretty strong. woot! GO RAPS!


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Very nice road win for you guys!!! Bosh, Jalen and Mo were all spectacular. And everyone in your team stepped up. Congratulations!! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

wow great win!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

justasking? said:


> Very nice road win for you guys!!! Bosh, Jalen and Mo were all spectacular. And everyone in your team stepped up. Congratulations!! :clap: :cheers:


Thanks =) the sonics played a real good game too. it was a very entertaining game.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Great win by the Raptors.
Bosh was awesome, 17 free throws without a miss and breaks Vince Carters 13fts. yay
Rose did an awesome job aswell, props to him.
And my man Mo. Struggled in the beginning but got his touch back. 
great win.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Great win by the Raptors.
> Bosh was awesome, 17 free throws without a miss and breaks Vince Carters 13fts. yay
> Rose did an awesome job aswell, props to him.
> And my man Mo. Struggled in the beginning but got his touch back.
> great win.


mo pete did a fantastic job playing d on ray allen too. :clap:


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> What an exciting game and a monster game by Bosh. 17-17 FTs? That's just crazy for a near 7 footer.


Near? Bosh looks taller than everyone else on the court. He's got to be 7 ft, but doesn't want to be listed as such lest he be cast as a C.

Great win for the Raps. All the players who were expected to stepped up (Bosh, Rose, James, Peterson).


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

how did Seattle win so many games last year?


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

ansoncarter said:


> how did Seattle win so many games last year?


they had fortson playing.


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

^^
Nate Mcmillan. 

Good game. Bosh's so awesome!


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Bosh: 17-17 from the free throw line??!! are You kidding me??? thats awesome.. :clap:


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

great game and great record by Bosh, he is doing a nice job of removing vince from all knowledge around the organisation.

great game, great win = happy skip :biggrin:


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

I feel asleep for the first half but the 2nd was very entertaining, i was good to see Sow getting meaningful minutes, he looked a bit lost but thats ok, Bosh was increadable. Sam was probably upset that there was no defense but i'll take it.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Bosh had another double-double and went 17-17 from the free throw line.....thats crazy.

Great Win.


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

Great win against the worst-defensive team in the NBA, literally. Bosh's 17-17 FT's was just unbelievable. Im glad he is setting team records overcoming VC's 13-13 FT's. Bosh really does deserve to be an all-star but with all-star voting closing tomorrow i dont think he will (still in 9th place).


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

^^

but coaches pick the rest of the players


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Hopefully this game will cool off all the Pape Sow hype that has been going around.

The kid is raw. No, make that RAAAAAAAAAWWWWW. His 3 weeks in the D league did not magically gift him with a basketball IQ. The kid is jumping all over the place at every twitch he sees, usually landing on someone which is not classic defensive technique. He's in the game for one minute and gets posted up by RLewis, dunked on by Robert Swift on a lazy non-boxout, and picks up a foul for jumping on a guy. Nice.

2 free throws, 1 rebound, and 3 fouls in 7 minutes. Plus he has very little understanding of defensive rotations or how to take a charge. Not big enough to handle tough PFs like Collison or Evans, so he certainly isn't replacing Hoff at C. Needs a lot of work.

JRose is on fire lately and playing very efficient basketball. That should last until the trade deadline and then its back to me first ball.

Bonner is doing his best at C. Clearly our best option after Hoffa if Sam doesn't want to go to ATrain or Woods. Rebounding very consistently and playing tough against much bigger guys. Has the shot going well offensively.

Charlie was rebounding better last night, but continues to think he is Dirk Nowitzki out there just launching Js and 3pt shots. Does he not watch CB4 attack the rim and go to the line? Just play like that, brother. Your role model is right in front of you. Just learn from him. 

Collison and Evans are physical PFs that just abused all our 'bigs'. We will miss Hoff if he's out long.

Babs should sign Eric Chenowith to a 10 day.


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

Does anybody know how coaches vote the rest of the all-star reserve? Do they follow the runner up for most votes or do they pick which they think deserves it?


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

MjM2xtreMe said:


> Does anybody know how coaches vote the rest of the all-star reserve? Do they follow the runner up for most votes or do they pick which they think deserves it?


 i think its who they deserve


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

completely missed this one. good to see we pulled out a win.

peace


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

ansoncarter said:


> Bosh=Vince then


What on earth are you talking about?


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

MjM2xtreMe said:


> Does anybody know how coaches vote the rest of the all-star reserve? Do they follow the runner up for most votes or do they pick which they think deserves it?


i think they pick who they think deserves it. if they picked the team based on the number of votes from the fans, then there would be no point giving the coaches a chance to vote for the rest of the team.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Well it was a good enough game to my eyes open through the whole thing. I just woke up an hour ago, but it was great to see Bosh set a NBA season, and in franchise single game high for most consecutive FT's made.

Everyone was clutch. Another 120+ points night, damn.


----------



## Sporty G (Sep 19, 2004)

Great game~~~! Nice to see lots of Raptors fan make their way down the I-5 from Vancouver to see the game in Seattle.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by *aizn !*
> 
> coaches pick the rest of the players (allstar game)


I think Bosh just got one vote for sure last night from Seatle coach Bob Hill :wink: 

Very exciting second half last night, I was pretty inebriated by the last quarter, but it was very fun to see the late game runs by both teams that made it very interesting. Bosh absolutely took over the game, I almost fealt sorry for Seatle, they didn't have anyone to really handle him.

Is it just me, or is Mo Pete having the best year of his career. Has become IMO a real Pro and now I can see him as a integral part of our future.


----------



## wind161 (Jun 19, 2005)

> Is it just me, or is Mo Pete having the best year of his career. Has become IMO a real Pro and now I can see him as a integral part of our future.


Not just you. Mopete has stepped it up big time.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

TRON said:


> I think Bosh just got one vote for sure last night from Seatle coach Bob Hill :wink:
> 
> Very exciting second half last night, I was pretty inebriated by the last quarter, but it was very fun to see the late game runs by both teams that made it very interesting. Bosh absolutely took over the game, I almost fealt sorry for Seatle, they didn't have anyone to really handle him.
> 
> Is it just me, or is Mo Pete having the best year of his career. Has become IMO a real Pro and now I can see him as a integral part of our future.


not alot of teams have & answer to Bosh.

and no it's not just you, my boy Mo-Pete really stepped up this year, he's much more consistant with his jumper, maybe it was that commercial... 

His D is steady as usual... Steady-D


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

wind161 said:


> Not just you. Mopete has stepped it up big time.


i agree =) his consistency is helping out the raps a lot because now they know that they can definitely rely on him to make things happen unlike last year. i hope he gets another career-high scoring game soon. =) i still remember the one he had last year against boston. good stuff :clap:


----------

